# HARDLINE TOOLS AND DIAMETERS



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

WASSUP EVERYONE! BEEN DOING HYDRAULICS FOR A LONG TIME, BUT NEVER INQUIRED ABOUT THESE THINGS BEFORE. I NEED TO KNOW WHAT KIND OF TUBING AND DIAMETER OF TUBING TO BUY IN ORDER TO CREATE HARDLINES FOR MY SET UPS. NEED ALSO NAMES AND POSSIBLY PART NUMBERS OF THE "CORRECT" TOOLS TO "PROPERLY" BEND AND FLARE THE TUBING. LOOKING TO KNOW ABOUT THE TUBING SIZES EQUIVALENT TO 3/8" LINES AND 1/2" LINES. LASTLY, I NEED TO KNOW IF I CHROME THE TUBING AND FITTINGS FIRST, ASSEMBLE THE FITTINGS ONTO TUBE THEN FLARE OR WHAT. HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANK YOU. :thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

I just started messing with hardlines my self. I know the tubing has to be at least .035 for 3/8. I got with a Parker/Aero store and they got the tubing and fittings


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jan 2 2008, 09:50 AM~9586875
> *I just started messing with hardlines my self.  I know the tubing has to be at least .035 for 3/8.    I got with a Parker/Aero store and they got the tubing and fittings
> *


THAT'S COOL, THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT. I THOUGHT PEOPLE WOULD BE A LITTLE MORE HELPFUL, BUT I GUESS NOT!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 FA SHO_@Jan 2 2008, 04:58 PM~9589958
> *THAT'S COOL, THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT. I THOUGHT PEOPLE WOULD BE A LITTLE MORE HELPFUL, BUT I GUESS NOT!
> *




When I get tubing , I just go to A industrial hydro supplyer and tell how much working pressure im using and about what the spike is, They can give you what you need . Ive been doing busness with them long enough to know them and they know me. 

Most people here are not installers, so of course your responds will be few. 

Ive been doing this along time and I have several benders and a flearing tool and even a Parker hose cremping mechine, but I cant tell a part # without looking at it . 

I can care less about part # , I just go into the industrial hydro shop and tell them what I need. 


I dont solely depend on lowrider hydraulic supplyers for all my parts, they screw up sometimes with fitting or when building something alittle custom you need differnt stuff . 


There where you want to start.


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

WELL, I WENT TO SUPPLY HOUSE AND DID SOME RESEARCH ON THIS STUFF. THEY SAID THEY DO NOT CARRY THE BENDERS AND FLARING TOOLS TO MAKE THESE THINGS. I GOT DIAMETERS ON 3/8" TUBING (.O35) AND 1/2" (.049). THEY SAY THEY HAVE THE TUBING, FARRELS, AND FITTINGS TO BUILD LINES. DO MY DIAMETERS SOUND RIGHT? ALSO WHO KNOWS WHERE TO GET THE TOOLS TO MAKE THESE JOINTS?? 

ONE LAST THING. THEY SAID THAT THE TUBE IS RATED @ 2000PSI. WORKING PRESSURE, IS THIS A PROBLEM?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

They should have the stuff, or should be able tp order it. Try Granger. 
\


or this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ridgid-No-398-1-2-Tubi...1QQcmdZViewItem




http://cgi.ebay.com/ROBINAIR-TUBE-BENDER-3...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/Swagelok-Tubing-Bender...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/IMPERIAL-EASTMAN-TUBIN...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-IMPERIAL-EASTMAN-...1QQcmdZViewItem




http://cgi.ebay.com/GOULD-IMPERIAL-TUBING-...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/tubing-bender_W0QQitem...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/tubing-bender_W0QQitem...1QQcmdZViewItem


flaring tool


http://cgi.ebay.com/WEATHERHEAD-1-8-3-4-TU...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/IMPERIAL-TU...sspagenameZWDVW



http://cgi.ebay.com/RIGID-FLARING-TOOL-345...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/Refco-RF275FS-FLARING-...1QQcmdZViewItem



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rugged-Gene...sspagenameZWDVW




you should find something here.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314 FA SHO_@Jan 4 2008, 06:50 PM~9608697
> *WELL, I WENT TO SUPPLY HOUSE AND DID SOME RESEARCH ON THIS STUFF. THEY SAID THEY DO NOT CARRY THE BENDERS AND FLARING TOOLS TO MAKE THESE THINGS. I GOT DIAMETERS ON 3/8" TUBING (.O35) AND 1/2" (.049). THEY SAY THEY HAVE THE TUBING, FARRELS, AND FITTINGS TO BUILD LINES. DO MY DIAMETERS SOUND RIGHT? ALSO WHO KNOWS WHERE TO GET THE TOOLS TO MAKE THESE JOINTS??
> 
> ONE LAST THING. THEY SAID THAT THE TUBE IS RATED @ 2000PSI. WORKING PRESSURE, IS THIS A PROBLEM?
> *


1 thing to remember when buying a flare tool, make sure its for 37* and not for 45*  

on the tubing...the 3/8 tubing i would get .035 to .049, and on the 1/2 i would try .049 to .065....try Stainless steel, it shines just like chrome when polished, 


also make sure you get a nice tube bender for the size, one with a good lever...about $40-$100 depending on the tube size....good brands are Imperial, Ridgid, and Reed come to mind.


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

I never had to "flare" my shit.. I use fittings with a cutting edge ring in it! Works GREAT! That flare shit is stoneage SHIT!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

If you mean a compresson type, they still pull off the tubing, Mainly with stainless tubing because its so hard. It wont bite on to it good enough. 

And the fitting dont swivile to good also. They work good mainly in where I have to make a small tight bend.


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

Here in SWEDEN we have cutting edge rings that are MADE 4 stainless steel....


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Jan 5 2008, 03:55 AM~9612585
> *I never had to "flare" my shit.. I use fittings with a cutting edge ring in it! Works GREAT! That flare shit is stoneage SHIT!
> *



Got any links?


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Jan 5 2008, 02:25 AM~9612632
> *Got any links?
> *


Just go to your local hydraulic supplier and get them instead of flaring.. I only use stainless fittings made 4 stainless tubing! That way you can polish your fittings 2! Bling  :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I think I know witch ones your talking about. Arnt those the ones you use a diffrent fitting to connect to? The tip of the tubing slipps into the fitting. 



Post pics of what your using.


----------



## murdermouth555 (Jan 5, 2008)

has anyone tried using hydro brake tubing(for cars)? ive been thinking about trying but also dont have the bender and flare, i figuered if its strong enough to handle your brakes it should handle dros?


----------



## murdermouth555 (Jan 5, 2008)

has anyone tried using hydro brake tubing(for cars)? ive been thinking about trying but also dont have the bender and flare, i figuered if its strong enough to handle your brakes it should handle dros?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by murdermouth555_@Jan 5 2008, 02:35 PM~9613957
> *has anyone tried using hydro brake tubing(for cars)? ive been thinking about trying but also dont have the bender and flare, i figuered if its strong enough to handle your brakes it should handle dros?
> *


those lines arent strong enough they will blow. brake psi is not as high as the pumps working psi


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

ive seen a lot of pipe tools on Eastwood.com and for reasonable prices


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

for stainless steel flaring checkout Imperial 37degree flaring tool part#400f
theres several types of benders out there just get 1 for stainless though if thats what ur using :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 5 2008, 04:04 AM~9612604
> *If you mean a compresson type,  they still pull off the tubing,  Mainly with stainless tubing because its so hard.  It wont bite on to it good enough.
> 
> *


Wrong.


I use Compression fittings and have never had any problems....let me get pics of what im talking about.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ill sell you some tube benders and fittings all day long....you can even order them on line WWW.GRAINGER.COM

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/produ...al+&L1=Imperial

Imperial Flaring Tool 

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/6X859


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Jan 5 2008, 10:53 PM~9617128
> *Ill sell you some tube benders and fittings all day long....you can even order them on line  WWW.GRAINGER.COM
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/produ...al+&L1=Imperial
> ...


my first flaring tool was like that........... 

didnt work for shit! couldnt get it tight enough around the tubing, would either push out the bottom or tighten so tight it would disfigure the tubing.

imerial makes the best ( imo ) flaring tool, i couldnt find a link earlier when i was looking, but found it this time. http://www.newmantools.com/imperial/400f.htm 400-f

i use a 1/2" imperial bender with swivel handle
and a 3/8 parker bender.


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

:biggrin: http://www.newmantools.com/imperial/400f.htm[/url] 400-f




thats the 1 i have it works great!


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

THANKS ALL OF YOU WHO TRIED TO HELP ME OUT ON THIS TOPIC. I STILL AM HAVING A GOOD OL' TIME TRYING TO FIND SELLERS OF STAINLESS TUBING AND FITTINGS HERE. I GUESS THE FAVORITE FLARING TOOL IS THE ONE FROM NEWMAN TOOLS? PLEASE KEEP THE INFO COMIN' FELLAS, I'M STILL SEARCHING!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 4 2008, 08:55 PM~9610078
> *1 thing to remember when buying a flare tool, make sure its for 37* and not for 45*
> 
> on the tubing...the 3/8 tubing i would get .035 to .049, and on the 1/2 i would try .049 to .065....try Stainless steel, it shines just like chrome when polished,
> ...


THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT MAN. I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHEN YOU SAY, MAKE SURE THE FLARING TOOL IS FOR 37* AND NOT FOR 45* WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?
ALSO, DON'T MEAN TO BE A DUMBASS, BUT AM I POLISHING THESE COMPONENTS BEFORE ASSEMBLING THE LINES? (AFTER BENDING OF COURSE)


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314 FA SHO_@Jan 7 2008, 09:03 PM~9634350
> *THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT MAN. I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHEN YOU SAY, MAKE SURE THE FLARING TOOL IS FOR 37* AND NOT FOR 45* WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?
> ALSO, DON'T MEAN TO BE A DUMBASS, BUT AM I POLISHING THESE COMPONENTS BEFORE ASSEMBLING THE LINES? (AFTER BENDING OF COURSE)
> *


what i meant is the degree of the flare....for the fittings that us lowriders use, you would need a flare tool that can make a 37 degree flare


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

for a street car is it cool to just run hard line in your trunk to thr rear cylinders, and thtough the floor for thr fronts, but once you go through the floor switch to rubber lines along the frame or would that be a waste.


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 7 2008, 10:14 PM~9636214
> *what i meant is the degree of the flare....for the fittings that us lowriders use, you would need a flare tool that can make a 37 degree flare
> *


AH, OK.. I GOT'CHA. I'LL FIGURE OUT THE POLISHIN PART. I'M LOOKIN AT A WEATHERHEAD PARTS BOOK, AND I FOUND SOME STAINLESS TUBE THAT GOES UP TO .065 FOR 1/2 LINE AND IS RATED AT 5,000 PSI (WORKING) PRESSURE. IS THIS WHAT I WANT? (STAINLESS STEEL 304 ANNEALED)???? WTF


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> Ill sell you some tube benders and fittings all day long....you can even order them on line WWW.GRAINGER.COM
> 
> Tubing benders
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/produ...al+&L1=Imperial
> ...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> > Ill sell you some tube benders and fittings all day long....you can even order them on line WWW.GRAINGER.COM
> >
> > Tubing benders
> > http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/produ...al+&L1=Imperial
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Feb 1 2008, 08:45 PM~9844668
> *i would thing there would be problems. buy a 3/8 bender and a 1/2.  imperial makes a swivel handle 1/2 bender that comes in HANDY for them hard bends.
> *


Thanks


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 5 2008, 07:03 PM~9616489
> *Wrong.
> I use Compression fittings and have never had any problems....let me get pics of what im talking about.
> 
> ...


If you read my other post , discribed that type your using . I know about those . But there is another type that is Jic thread , they look like the flair type. 


The kind you show ,I know is for stainless . Im not a big fan of the fittings , I dont care for the look of them.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 314 FA SHO_@Jan 7 2008, 07:51 PM~9634203
> *THANKS ALL OF YOU WHO TRIED TO HELP ME OUT ON THIS TOPIC. I STILL AM HAVING A GOOD OL' TIME TRYING TO FIND SELLERS OF STAINLESS TUBING AND FITTINGS HERE. I GUESS THE FAVORITE FLARING TOOL IS THE ONE FROM NEWMAN TOOLS? PLEASE KEEP THE INFO COMIN' FELLAS, I'M STILL SEARCHING!
> 
> *


X'S4494616566 i've put up topics on where to buy the tubing itself and has gone nowhere , it's out there someone please post a link or pm me , shit i'll buy some :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 314 FA SHO_@Jan 7 2008, 07:51 PM~9634203
> *THANKS ALL OF YOU WHO TRIED TO HELP ME OUT ON THIS TOPIC. I STILL AM HAVING A GOOD OL' TIME TRYING TO FIND SELLERS OF STAINLESS TUBING AND FITTINGS HERE. I GUESS THE FAVORITE FLARING TOOL IS THE ONE FROM NEWMAN TOOLS? PLEASE KEEP THE INFO COMIN' FELLAS, I'M STILL SEARCHING!
> 
> *


X'S4494616566 i hear you that bro i've put up topics on where to buy the tubing itself and has gone nowhere , it's out there someone please post a link or pm me , i'm lookin into buying some too :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314 FA SHO_@Jan 7 2008, 08:51 PM~9634203
> *THANKS ALL OF YOU WHO TRIED TO HELP ME OUT ON THIS TOPIC. I STILL AM HAVING A GOOD OL' TIME TRYING TO FIND SELLERS OF STAINLESS TUBING AND FITTINGS HERE. I GUESS THE FAVORITE FLARING TOOL IS THE ONE FROM NEWMAN TOOLS? PLEASE KEEP THE INFO COMIN' FELLAS, I'M STILL SEARCHING!
> 
> *


We stock medical grade 304 stainless. It is higher priced but hit it with a buffing wheel for 10 seconds and it looks like chrome. It is a bright annealed finish and is .049 in #6 and .065 #8 ..both are 10000 psi working

If you need some I stock 40 to 50 ft of it...


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

harbor freight has the 3/8 tubing bender for 6.00


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

great info I need to get me some tubing to start bending LOL.


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR KEEPING MY TOPIC GOING, I HAD NO CLUE PEOPLE WERE STILL POSTIN' IN IT!! LOOKS LIKE I HAVE TO CONTACT BLACK MAGIC, HUH?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

ttt good info


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2008, 03:02 AM~9847516
> *We stock medical grade 304 stainless. It is higher priced but hit it with a buffing wheel for 10 seconds and it looks like chrome. It is a bright annealed finish and is .049 in #6 and .065 #8 ..both are 10000 psi working
> 
> If you need some I stock 40 to 50 ft of it...
> *


price/foot?


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

look up swaglok fittings they are a good compression type fitting im still looking in to do this just gotta get the parts and tools


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Tools you get from grainger are lower quality then children's play tools...

I suggest to anyone interested in doing more then one job with them to invest in quality tools

They cost more because they last and work....


:wave:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT for good info.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Anyone know the tightest 90you can make with 1/2 stainless? Would I be pushing it by asking for a measurement? from flair to end of turn? thanks


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

????


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Feb 2 2008, 09:00 AM~9848227
> *harbor freight has the 3/8 tubing bender for 6.00
> *


crapp :thumbsdown:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

where is everyone getting there compression fittings???


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Apr 8 2009, 11:35 AM~13518676
> *where is everyone getting there compression fittings???
> *



x2


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

I get mine from parker.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> Anyone know the tightest 90you can make with 1/2 stainless? Would I be pushing it by asking for a measurement? from flair to end of turn? thanks


the industry standard is a 1.5" radius.

but there are specialty benders and cnc controlled tubing benders that can do a radius much smaller and larger. ive been dealing with a company that can do 180 degree bends in 1/2" .065 wall stainless that are 2" and less on center. pretty tight ass bends, no kinking. but you will need a blueprint to get them to do work for you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

westsidehydros said:


> Anyone know the tightest 90you can make with 1/2 stainless? Would I be pushing it by asking for a measurement? from flair to end of turn? thanks


as tattoo 76 said, when i bend 1/2 i allow 1.5 inch for the bend. i used imperial benders and flare tool. its a good manual flare tool, except you have to allow enough tubing when flaring that the block the tubing sits in can grab it, and allow enough room for the tube nut and sleeve on the other end of the tubing. example = u want to make a 1/2 inch piece of tubing, that is 3 inches long total, with a 90 in the middle at 1.5 inch. the imperial flare tool cannot flare the ends of this because its too short of a piece. hard to explain, but sometimes it leaves you with limited options when laying out a setup and planning for hardlines. the alternative would be, but a more expensive flare tool, or go compression fittings. but stainless compression fittings are very expensive. most people i know who use them either work at an industrial supply shop and steal them or know someone who does. the tube nuts and sleeves are very cheap, infact with a little digging on this site you can find out where most of these hydraulic companies buy their fittings, checks, slowdowns from...:nicoderm:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

lone star said:


> as tattoo 76 said, when i bend 1/2 i allow 1.5 inch for the bend. i used imperial benders and flare tool. its a good manual flare tool, except you have to allow enough tubing when flaring that the block the tubing sits in can grab it, and allow enough room for the tube nut and sleeve on the other end of the tubing. example = u want to make a 1/2 inch piece of tubing, that is 3 inches long total, with a 90 in the middle at 1.5 inch. the imperial flare tool cannot flare the ends of this because its too short of a piece. hard to explain, but sometimes it leaves you with limited options when laying out a setup and planning for hardlines. the alternative would be, but a more expensive flare tool, or go compression fittings. but stainless compression fittings are very expensive. most people i know who use them either work at an industrial supply shop and steal them or know someone who does. the tube nuts and sleeves are very cheap, infact with a little digging on this site you can find out where most of these hydraulic companies buy their fittings, checks, slowdowns from...:nicoderm:


thats not really what i meant by saying "1.5 radius". but i dont know what you mean.

i have an Imperial 400-F and even though its the toughest manual flaring tool out there, you cant do short straight runs on any bend because it flares outside of the die block. the ridgid 377 flares inside the die block and can flare some really tight bends. only draw back is doing stainless on a regular basis will wear out the roller bearing inside. mine recently crushed a few of the roller balls into dust. so i machined new bearing from solid 932 bronze, now it cant crush anything and i bypassed the "pop off" safety so it will actually flare stainless with ease. going to TIG weld a hex nut onto it and do away with the cheesy ass wing nut.


I'll take pics......eventually.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i meant by 1.5 , which is actually now that i think of it , its 1.75 inch. meaning u have to allow 1.75 inch for the bend, hard to explain,


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

Good info :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)




----------

